# Six Flags America



## mick (Sep 9, 2015)

Looking for a tent campground near Six Flags America in Maryland that has electric available. Need it for CPAP machine or I will empty out the campground on a bear alert... I see Cosca and Patapsco SP and would rather do a State campground. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm definitely not the guru for campgrounds with hookups, but I did find this:
Upper Marlboro, MD Campground Reviews - Best of Upper Marlboro Camping - RV Park Reviews


----------



## mick (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks. I'll check it out. We did stay in Cedarville State Forest a few years back which is in Waldorf but thought I might be able to find something closer yet still with that State Park feel. I'm not big on commercial, privately owned campgrounds.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

Any luck in your search of campgrounds?


----------



## mick (Sep 9, 2015)

I was able to check into 2. Cosca Regional Park in Clinton and we had already visited Cedarville State Forest in Waldorf a couple of times. Cosca is closer but reviews weren't the best. We'll be going back to Cedarville. A bit of drive from Six Flags but we are sticking with what we know. Patapsco State Park is another alternative that is about the same distance as Cedarville from Six Flags but quite a bit busier and we like laid back.. There are several privately owned campgrounds but again we don't particularly like commercialized camping. 



We'll be taking our new Big Agnes Flying Diamond 8 tent this time for its maiden voyage. In the past we have used a Kodiak VX. The Kodiak is a palace but soooooo heavy and bulky. If the BA works out, we'll be selling our Kodiak. At 69 years of age, hauling and hoisting that Kodiak has become an experience in itself. I haven't even pitched the BA because we have had nothing but rain since I received it. I am just a bit concerned about the loss of square footage as compared to the 10 X 14 Kodiak.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

It's best to go with what you know in situations like these. Patapsco SP is not so far from me, and I never camped there. I may consider to one day, but would have to be in the fall. This year, with all the rain, I'm afraid of flooding.

On second thought, though I prefer SPs myself, I have on occasion stayed in private parks, they're pricier, but the ones I've stayed in weren't so bad. I do think I'd stay in a non-SP if the circumstances were right, and reviews were good.


----------



## mick (Sep 9, 2015)

I've stayed in several private parks too. Too commercial. When I camp I like the feeling of being in the woods and not in a line up of RV's and tents. I wish I could the primitive thing but if I don't have electric for my CPAP machine, there would be numerous calls about bears lurking from the snoring...  Plus no one would get any sleep. Yes, it is just that bad. But with the CPAP I am quiet as a church mouse..


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

mick said:


> ... if I don't have electric for my CPAP machine, there would be numerous calls about bears lurking from the snoring.


You don't have to let a CPAP machine keep you away from camping where you want. One of the guys in my group brings his and runs it off a small pure sine inverter and mid-size AGM battery. There are also plenty of options for machines that run straight from DC power.


----------



## mick (Sep 9, 2015)

I like the idea and have thought of it but Oh no... Not more "stuff". The wife has the wagon so packed with "stuff" when we go camping that we are jam packed. Even an inverter and deep cell battery would be hard to fit in. Plus, we would also have to run the tent fan, laptop for "camping" movies and such. I think it is best that I just stick with the electrified sites. But this would open up a whole new world of real primitive camping (with the traveling living room and all the refinements of being home away from home). What do they refer to this as "Glamping??"...


----------



## bertha (Sep 18, 2018)

Pretty interesting posting


----------

